# Reliable & Cheap Lighter?



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

I am looking for a side flame pipe lighter that is affordable. I have looked around ebay but those lighters are never reliable. Is there a brand or so of lighter than is reliable and under $15.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I love my Zippo, reliable and easy to use. They are also relatively cheap.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My picks.... Zippo and *Bic (*cheap and always available).


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a 2-fer pack of Nibo lighters from Thompson. They are junk. One leaks butane and the other can't keep a good flame.

My wife bought me a twin torch Lotus lighter that is phenomenal, but not cheap,

Options... Look for a mini cooking torch (uses butane) at a cooking place. They run under $20.

Big box of wooden matches works well


----------



## paul1454 (Oct 17, 2009)

Add another vote for the zippo pipe lighters.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

kellzey said:


> I got a 2-fer pack of Nibo lighters from Thompson. They are junk. One leaks butane and the other can't keep a good flame.
> 
> My wife bought me a twin torch Lotus lighter that is phenomenal, but not cheap,
> 
> ...


Won't a torch lighter fry your pipe though? I love the torch for cigars, but I have heard not to use them smoking a pipe.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Won't a torch lighter fry your pipe though? I love the torch for cigars, but I have heard not to use them smoking a pipe.


Whoops! Ha ha ha!

Didn't realize this wax on the 'pipe' section.

Disregard my previous nonsense.

My grandfather always used a book of paper matches for his pipes!

And yes, Zippos are the way to go and available everywhere!

K


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Ronson all day. Can't beat it at $3 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...iews/180256-ronson-jetlite-torch-lighter.html


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ronson as long as you dont just sit there and blaze away at the bowl. A soft flame is something I used to use all the time when I smoked a pipe.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheap and reliable don't always go together!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

My bad I missed the part "pipes" in his message.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL, you cigar smokers are going to ruin his pipes, hahhaha, and mine if I would have listened to you


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Mitch said:


> LOL, you cigar smokers are going to ruin his pipes, hahhaha, and mine if I would have listened to you


I clicked on the thread from the main page so I didn't realize it was in the pipe forum for one, and I noticed what some of other guys were suggesting to. I will read more carefully next time I don't wanna mess up anyone's pipes. But when I did smoke pipes it was common sense "to me" not to use a torch lol.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, yeah that can happen pretty easy, not realizing which thread your in. It happens a lot. Someone will ask a ? like "What is your favorite tobacco" in the pipe forum, and someone will answer "padron 1926. It's all good though.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> My picks.... Zippo and *Bic (*cheap and always available).


This man has it figured out! Ditto for me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I use a Bic, but I'm trying to train myself to use wooden matches. Is it just me, or is the side stuff on the boxes a lot cheaper and thinner than it used to be?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Reliable:









and cheap.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I use a Bic, but I'm trying to train myself to use wooden matches. Is it just me, or is the side stuff on the boxes a lot cheaper and thinner than it used to be?


Eyeball the "Made in ..." part of the label on the matchbox and it is should answer that question :humble:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I use a Bic, but I'm trying to train myself to use wooden matches. Is it just me, or is the side stuff on the boxes a lot cheaper and thinner than it used to be?


It's my experience that everything is a lot cheaper and thinner than it used to be ......excepting myself, of course. :shocked:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I bought a Bentley Pipe lighter with my last order from smoking pipes. It works well, has an angled flame and a tamper that folds out, and it was less than $6 

The only negative thing about it is that it requires a adapter to be able to fill it from a can of butane. My can of Vector butane came with 5 different adapters so I had the correct one but If it hadn't I would have been upset. The Website says nothing about needing the adapter.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> I bought a Bentley Pipe lighter with my last order from smoking pipes. It works well, has an angled flame and a tamper that folds out, and it was less than $6
> 
> The only negative thing about it is that it requires a adapter to be able to fill it from a can of butane. My can of Vector butane came with 5 different adapters so I had the correct one but If it hadn't I would have been upset. The Website says nothing about needing the adapter.


Gave $2.00 for mine - loved it - and it crapped out (leaks) in about 10-weeks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I hate my Zippo but love my BICs. I keep about 6 of them around the house at any given time so finding one is never a problem, but somehow they always seem to congregate in the bathroom :dunno:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I hate my Zippo but love my BICs. I keep about 6 of them around the house at any given time so finding one is never a problem, but somehow they always seem to congregate in the bathroom :dunno:


I'll give you the rest of my Diet Coke, a cup of Carter Hall, some Compton's of Galashiels Balkan Mixture, four or five half-empty Bics and three new ones for one Zippo.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I'll give you the rest of my Diet Coke, a cup of Carter Hall, some Compton's of Galashiels Balkan Mixture, four or five half-empty Bics and three new ones for one Zippo.


Its one of those things that I never use but don't care to part with. Dunno......... Zips are classic cool but I'm used to a pressurized flame that goes where I want, when I want. Maybe I'd feel differently if I had half a dozen Zippos lying about the house but that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Bic gets my vote...I have a Zippo but I feel like the flame would be to big and wild. Bic is always the same size flame and it always lights til its out of fuel and you can't beat the price really.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Reliable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:first:

:woohoo:

:bump2:


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the best $5 I ever spent on a pipe lighter.

Lighters Bentley Lighter w/ Tamper (Black) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

Do the zippo lighters impart a lighter fluid flavor to the tobacco?


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

> Do the zippo lighters impart a lighter fluid flavor to the tobacco?


To me yes when I am lighting it I can taste the fuel .
I like the bics also .

Bill


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

nsiops said:


> Do the zippo lighters impart a lighter fluid flavor to the tobacco?


I have not noticed a flavor with the new fuel. But my zippo seems to run out of fluid incredibly quickly.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Z.Kramer said:


> I have not noticed a flavor with the new fuel. But my zippo seems to run out of fluid incredibly quickly.


Black can Zippo fuel is all but tasteless; green can Ronsonol is like a fresh breath of napalm.

To retard evaporation and double approx the time between refills, rub a light coating of Vasoline on the sides of the fuel insert.


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Genius! haha


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Black can Zippo fuel is all but tasteless; green can Ronsonol is like a fresh breath of napalm.
> 
> To retard evaporation and double approx the time between refills, rub a light coating of Vasoline on the sides of the fuel insert.


Yes, and if you're in Germany, Wienerschleider is the product you're looking for.

If you're a tourist that is pronounced "Veener shlider". Ask for it by name!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a couple of these for $3 at a local smoke shop and they are a great pipe lighter:










THey are designed to look like a NASCAR fuel can and have a little white trash factor. They are small enough to fit in a pocket. Reliable. They have an adjustable butane flame, not a torch, that works well with good quality fuel. The neck rotates and keeps your thumb away from the flame. One lasted over a year before I lost it. The other is going strong.

You can get 18 of them for $18 bucks on Ebay.

18 PC GAS CAN LIGHTER WITH DISPLAY RACING CAR NOVELTY - eBay (item 390114272938 end time Nov-10-09 18:59:11 PST)


----------

